# Rebate question



## roc2283 (Oct 29, 2008)

On the rebate form... you are to fill on the 6-digit product code. What I assume the product code to be for magazines are 5-digits. Am I thinking correctly? 

By the way... I did search, but came up with nothing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What is the product code for the Pistol?
I know you bought an M&P so expect you are talking about S&W's rebate of extra magazines and not a Print Magazine. I expect they need to know which pistol it is for, then they will select the appropriate magazine to send you.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

These are the product codes for the M&P .40 compact model, depending on what you purchased:

109003: 10 Rd, Mag Safety, Int Lock, Std Sights, 2 Mags
109203: 10 Rd, Mag Safety, Std Sights, 2 Mags (California Compliant)
109253: 10 Rd, Mag Safety, 10 lb Trig., Std Sights, 2 Mags
109303: 10 Rd, Std Sights, 2 Mags


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

*S&w m&p*

S&W is currently offering 2 Mags or a $50 rebate for purchasing a M&P semi auto. I can choose the mag 
capacity on the form. Would they send the 17 round versions to a state that only permits 10 rounds?


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

indigo said:


> Would they send the 17 round versions to a state that only permits 10 rounds?


No.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------

